# Premium SMS 83083



## nico302 (10 November 2006)

an alle die dieses prob haben auf jeden fall einzelverbindungsnachweis anfordern ist der größte *[...]* die sms gehen alle im gleichen sek-bzw. minutenrythmus raus das kann ja wohl nicht sein alle 7 sek eine sms an die Nr.83083. wer fragen hat e-mail

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------

